# The Clash - Sandinista! Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: The Clash
Album: Sandinista!
Year: 1980
Genre(s): Post-Punk, Punk Rock, New Wave

It would be difficult to give a track-by-track review of this album - there are 36 songs! And besides, many of the songs here are different versions of the same songs, or otherwise sound very similar. So I'll just list a bunch of my favourites without remixes included and call it a day.

Before that I'll just say that this is a lot like London Calling mood-wise, except a bit less upbeat and a bit more rocking, and while there is a eight-song stretch of songs I dislike on the album (from "One More Time" to "The Sound of Sinners"), it makes up for it with all of the songs I do like.

Favourites: "The Magnificent Seven", "Hitsville U.K.", "Junco Partner", "The Leader", "Rebel Waltz", "The Crooked Beat", "Somebody Got Murdered", "Police On My Back", "The Equaliser", "Washington Bullets", "Charlie Don't Surf", "Kingston Advice", "Version City", "Career Opportunities". (If that seems like a ton, remember that this is a triple album and has as many bad songs as good.)

4/5 - Love


----------

